

Face Detection on iPhone (including source code) - jcollins
http://blog.beetlebugsoftware.com/post/104154581/face-detection-iphone-source

======
markessien
This is the base for the face detection, in case you are wondering and don't
want to dig through the code:

<http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/FaceDetection>

------
jbum
It's perhaps worth pointing out that this software is for detecting the
presence of any old face, not for detecting a particular face, such as you or
Osama Bin Laden.

~~~
derefr
Does it only do human faces? Could it detect my dog, or a Cubist rendering?
(Face detection in non-photographic art could be quite lucrative, I imagine.)

~~~
jcollins
In general, just human faces. But I had a friend tell me they drew a picture
of a face on a whiteboard and it detected it.

Almost definitely won't detect a dog. :)

------
zacharypinter
Not that github should be the only location of open source, but does anybody
else find themselves surprised when they come across code samples that don't
use it?

~~~
jcollins
That's probably a good place for it. I guess I felt like posting it to github
would be turning it into a "project", which definitely isn't the goal but I
suppose I could just dump code there for the taking. Other folks do it. =\

~~~
ankhmoop
Most github links appear to be code dumps, not projects (or, at least, what I
would consider projects).

My definition of a 'project' includes documentation, stable releases (ie,
tar/zip archives), issue tracking, mailing lists -- these things seem to be
perennially missing from most github projects I encounter.

------
darragjm
I'm surprised they didn't include an option to specify how many faces you want
it to detect before taking the picture.

~~~
tocomment
I agree often you want two people plus the background.

